# Eheim filters - I don’t like them - call me odd



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, I know this flies in the faces of convention. I have decided this after 8 years of having various Eheim products, I really don't like them.
Here are my reasons:

After power failures - we had a 13 hour one yesterday, they are the only ones that do not reliably restart after a long outage.
The Classic is awkward to restart after cleaning. You have to be part contortionist to restart without having water leaks.
The Pro II and 3 are heavy to lift and carry to the sink for cleaning.
The Pro II and 3 priming buttons require way a lot of PSI to prime. 

These are just my thoughts. I am really sorry I bought the Pro 3 for the new 120 tank. I like many "fell" for the Eheim is the best out there. It may be the best, but I have found it is not the easiest to maintain, clean, cost effective or reliable.

If anybody wants an almost new Eheim Pro 3 (1 maintenance cycle) PM me.

Judith


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

You haven't stated in your post if these are for FW or SW applications but I definitely don't like Eheim or ANY canister filter brand for SW applications as they tend to build nitrates unless cleaned with extreme regularity

I keep several Eheim classics (2213 & 2215) on my FW tanks and they have been running trouble free for more than 5 years


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

i love my eheim pro2s have around 10 of them


----------



## skyedale (Mar 14, 2011)

*Freshwater Eheims*

I always kept up with the cleaning and lubing the rings. I just find the pro series too hard to prime and too heavy to lift from the ground and to the sink.

They may be the best, but they aren't the right filters for me.

Age does have it's privileges but it also has some draw backs.

It is something to take into consideration when you are buying a new canister. How much does it weigh when full of water? and how much can you lift from ground leave to waist height and then carry? I should have asked that before I got it.

As for the Classic series I don't bend so well, so hooking them back up was a bit of a trick.

As people of mature (only by calendar) years get involved in the hobby, these are things to take into account.

Crap, I sound like an old fart - lol.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

skyedale said:


> I always kept up with the cleaning and lubing the rings. I just find the pro series too hard to prime and too heavy to lift from the ground and to the sink.
> 
> They may be the best, but they aren't the right filters for me.
> 
> ...


I'm old too ; ) so I like the 2213 classic 
Not so heavy even when full and the internal basket makes cleaning easy


----------

